# Killer Dumble Youtube Demo



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U1mrbqyEyw

[YOUTUBE]9U1mrbqyEyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I couldn't watch for long. It made me want one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is IT. THE Tone. I bet the ES335 with HD Z90s helps.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Last year I gutted an old Traynor 50 watt tube PA head and converted it into a guitar amp with a Dumble-style overdrive. It was bought by a professional jazz/r&b/bluesman who makes it sing! I was truly impressed with Mr. Dumble's creation.

While it was waiting for pickup, another studio musician was in my shop and of course, he had to play it! The Dumble seems to have an infiniite number of different tones you can get from adjusting the controls but it wasn't long before he was making that Carlos Santana/Everclear singing sustain. I didn't get much work done that morning. I just listened to him play the amp!

However, I had rather expected those type of tones. What REALLY amazed me was when he started digging in and rocking out! Nobody ever talks about power chording on a Dumble but this guy was nailing so many classic tones, like Thin Lizzy, Steve Taylor and others!

Naturally, I'm now in the middle of building another amp with the Dumble OD for the session man!


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

How much does one of your Dumble clones cost? Ceriatone makes a couple, always been interested in having one...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Caribou_Chris said:


> How much does one of your Dumble clones cost? Ceriatone makes a couple, always been interested in having one...


Fuchs is known for his dumble clones. L&M carries them.


----------



## Ten46 (Sep 12, 2009)

A lot of people will go on about the "hype" of Dumble amps and say how they are over rated. All of the ones I have heard, which were only clips on the net, have sounded amazing. Particularly the clip posted above. I think some of the "hype" talk may be people who wish they could have one and just can't. I know I would give up a lot of my gear and some serious cash for the amp in that clip. But I'm a self diagnosed tone hound, forever chasing the mythical perfect tone.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ten46 said:


> A lot of people will go on about the "hype" of Dumble amps and say how they are over rated. All of the ones I have heard, which were only clips on the net, have sounded amazing. Particularly the clip posted above. I think some of the "hype" talk may be people who wish they could have one and just can't. I know I would give up a lot of my gear and some serious cash for the amp in that clip. But I'm a self diagnosed tone hound, forever chasing the mythical perfect tone.


Well, you also have to remember a large number of the people who own them also happen to be amazing musicians. I constantly see threads on other forums were people are dissapointed that they aren't getting the Dumble sound they are looking for from their clones. Well, they aren't Robben Ford, and they are never going to sound exactly like him. Simply buying the amp or a clone won't achieve that. 'Close' tonally is the best you can hope for. So I think that is where the 'hype' factor comes in as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> Well, you also have to remember a large number of the people who own them also happen to be amazing musicians. I constantly see threads on other forums were people are dissapointed that they aren't getting the Dumble sound they are looking for from their clones. Well, they aren't Robben Ford, and they are never going to sound exactly like him. Simply buying the amp or a clone won't achieve that. 'Close' tonally is the best you can hope for. So I think that is where the 'hype' factor comes in as well.


 I put more stock in the player than the gear. Where's that anecdote about my teacher and my first guitar? It's on here someplace...I'll try and find it.


----------



## Ten46 (Sep 12, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Well, you also have to remember a large number of the people who own them also happen to be amazing musicians. I constantly see threads on other forums were people are dissapointed that they aren't getting the Dumble sound they are looking for from their clones. Well, they aren't Robben Ford, and they are never going to sound exactly like him. Simply buying the amp or a clone won't achieve that. 'Close' tonally is the best you can hope for. So I think that is where the 'hype' factor comes in as well.


I agree 100%. I have always been in search I've MY tone instead of trying to replicate any other player's tone. If someone is looking to replicate another player's tone I can see them being disappointed.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ten46 said:


> A lot of people will go on about the "hype" of Dumble amps and say how they are over rated. All of the ones I have heard, which were only clips on the net, have sounded amazing. Particularly the clip posted above. I think some of the "hype" talk may be people who wish they could have one and just can't. I know I would give up a lot of my gear and some serious cash for the amp in that clip. But I'm a self diagnosed tone hound, forever chasing the mythical perfect tone.





torndownunit said:


> Well, you also have to remember a large number of the people who own them also happen to be amazing musicians. I constantly see threads on other forums were people are dissapointed that they aren't getting the Dumble sound they are looking for from their clones. Well, they aren't Robben Ford, and they are never going to sound exactly like him. Simply buying the amp or a clone won't achieve that. 'Close' tonally is the best you can hope for. So I think that is where the 'hype' factor comes in as well.





iaresee said:


> I put more stock in the player than the gear. Where's that anecdote about my teacher and my first guitar? It's on here someplace...I'll try and find it.



I did some GOOGLE and some reading today because of this thread. If what I read is correct, then no two amps of his are the same, there are only 200 to 300 made, and they are all custom work done to the specific requests of the people for whom they are made.

In most ways it is the amp version of what many players (or hacks like me) do when we futz with our guitars electrical. Choosing out different caps, adding in some extra resistance, going with different pots etc.

I dunno, but I think it is hard to either criticize or judge these amps outside the scope of their intended purchaser.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> I did some GOOGLE and some reading today because of this thread. If what I read is correct, then no two amps of his are the same, there are only 200 to 300 made, and they are all custom work done to the specific requests of the people for whom they are made.
> 
> In most ways it is the amp version of what many players (or hacks like me) do when we futz with our guitars electrical. Choosing out different caps, adding in some extra resistance, going with different pots etc.
> 
> I dunno, but I think it is hard to either criticize or judge these amps outside the scope of their intended purchaser.


Your post hits home the other important point about these amps. That youtube clip is of THAT Dumble. There is no set/exact 'Dumble sound' to quest after. Most people are listening to someone who had an extremely expensive amp custom built for them that works along with their playing style and needs. You are going to have a very tough time replicating that sound by looking for a clone of 'a' Dumble.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't know much about Dumbles - probably never been in the same room with one - but isn't part of their sound the FET preamp? And isn't that much like putting a boost pedal in front a tube amp? So he's built in what many of us do external - except he's probably tailor-made the two stages to work together better than most separate pieces will?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Your post hits home the other important point about these amps. That youtube clip is of THAT Dumble. There is no set/exact 'Dumble sound' to quest after. Most people are listening to someone who had an extremely expensive amp custom built for them that works along with their playing style and needs. You are going to have a very tough time replicating that sound by looking for a clone of 'a' Dumble.


True enough, but still the basic OverDrive circuit will give a very distinctive tone! Every good tech will "tweak" some part values to better suit the amp owner's desired tone but that's nowhere near enough to account for the sound of a Dumble!

Someone asked what I charge and that's hard for me to give an answer. I don't build many totally from scratch builds these days. It's much more economical for the player to bring me a used amp for a mod platform. This particular Dumble build is going to cost out at about $1200. That will give him the basic Dumble OD circuit, without all the various extra tone switches used in the early Dumble circuits. It also includes completely gutting out the original amp, new power supply/filter caps, choke and some new faceplate work to make all the labels for the new controls make sense. I also always end up throwing in various tweaks along the way!http://www.guitarscanada.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> I did some GOOGLE and some reading today because of this thread. If what I read is correct, then no two amps of his are the same, there are only 200 to 300 made, and they are all custom work done to the specific requests of the people for whom they are made.
> 
> In most ways it is the amp version of what many players (or hacks like me) do when we futz with our guitars electrical. Choosing out different caps, adding in some extra resistance, going with different pots etc.
> 
> I dunno, but I think it is hard to either criticize or judge these amps outside the scope of their intended purchaser.


Right. I had heard too that Dumble won't necessarily make an amp for you if you have the cash, apparently you have to send him some clips of your playing as well, like an audition. Sounds kinda pretentious but I guess you have to be both rich and talented to get a Dumble directly from the man himself.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> True enough, but still the basic OverDrive circuit will give a very distinctive tone! Every good tech will "tweak" some part values to better suit the amp owner's desired tone but that's nowhere near enough to account for the sound of a Dumble!
> 
> Someone asked what I charge and that's hard for me to give an answer. I don't build many totally from scratch builds these days. It's much more economical for the player to bring me a used amp for a mod platform. This particular Dumble build is going to cost out at about $1200. That will give him the basic Dumble OD circuit, without all the various extra tone switches used in the early Dumble circuits. It also includes completely gutting out the original amp, new power supply/filter caps, choke and some new faceplate work to make all the labels for the new controls make sense. I also always end up throwing in various tweaks along the way!http://www.guitarscanada.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


Bill, I am definitely not down on custom amps at all. I just think rather than lusting after a Dumble, people are better off going to a local builder like you, telling you what they want from an amp, and getting it built (or mod an existing amp as you mention). It seems like a much more practical use of the money.


----------



## Stephan1980 (Oct 1, 2009)

It does sound very good and the tremolo is a nice feature to have on any amp IMO. I have one on my Traynor YGM-4 and it sounds pretty sweet cranked up (especially with the old Mullard EL84 tubes in it) but doesn't have the gain of the dumble. My YCS50 on the other hand, I can get to sound very close to that with either a strat or a LP. I'd be willing to bet that the tubes in that Dumble are picked specifically to work well with that amp. I have the same for mine. v1 has an old Mullard 7025, v2 has an old RCA 7025, and v3 has an old RCA 12ax7 black plate. In the power section I have original Tung Sol 5881s. Took some experimenting and money to come up with this mix but it sounds very nice. I'd be willing to A/B my amp with that Dumble and mine only cost around 900 CDN.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> That youtube clip is of THAT Dumble. There is no set/exact 'Dumble sound' to quest after.


+1. Case in point, here's an Overdrive Special (though it's probably fair to blame the player and his choice of settings on this one): 

[video=youtube;l1qCczGgSxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1qCczGgSxw[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> +1. Case in point, here's an Overdrive Special (though it's probably fair to blame the player and his choice of settings on this one):
> 
> [video=youtube;l1qCczGgSxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1qCczGgSxw[/video]



OMFG!

W T F!

WHAT was that :O


I so feel the need to have an hour of Yoko Ono to cleans my mind now :O


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> OMFG!
> 
> W T F!
> 
> ...



LOL! Great remedy suggestion. Hilarious that it's actually Dumble backing him up on this sonic abomination!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> +1. Case in point, here's an Overdrive Special (though it's probably fair to blame the player and his choice of settings on this one):
> 
> [video=youtube;l1qCczGgSxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1qCczGgSxw[/video]


Man, I would NOT be posting that video of myself. There isn't a single thing that isn't irritating about that lol.

If you want a good laugh, click on the video, go to the actual youtube page for it and read the comments lol.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> LOL! Great remedy suggestion. Hilarious that it's actually Alex Dumble backing him up on this abomination!


Ugh, yeah, THAT video. There's a few of them on YT of that weirdo "playing" the guitar, being backed up by the behemoth himself!

Makes me mad that apparently you have to audition for Dumble to consider building you an amp, and yet THAT GUY not only gets one but has Dumble accompany him as he plays just the worst shit imaginable...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Man, I would NOT be posting that video of myself. There isn't a single thing that isn't irritating about that lol.
> 
> If you want a good laugh, click on the video, go to the actual youtube page for it and read the comments lol.



I lol'd so hard XD

Here, something of .... substantially better everything!

[video=youtube;ap6odoC4itw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap6odoC4itw[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

The Dumbletoe:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> I lol'd so hard XD
> 
> Here, something of .... substantially better everything!
> 
> [video=youtube;ap6odoC4itw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap6odoC4itw[/video]


That was amazing! Peter Lerche - how did you find this guy? His techinique is incredible. 

But after all is said and done, I like the sound of my Traynor with a boot and a drive in front of it as much as anything I've heard from a Dumble. I'll take Pete Traynor over Howard Dumble any time.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> The Dumbletoe:



My eyes! SWEAT PANTS, Howard! Cover your shame!


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Re: Peter Lerche -- great video. Love the drone in the background, I'd like to try playing along to that sometime. It sounds like an E (maybe an F?), so wouldn't it then be good for playing/practicing in the same key? Seriously one of my favourite things is to simply start and end a scale/run/whatever on the same note, duh you say, everybody does that, but I dunno, I guess being a drummer 1st I look at it like fills; that last note is as satisfying as a home run cymbal smash.

That guy's setup in the video is sublime though eh?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> The Dumbletoe:


I try not to be mean when it comes to people's appearance, but Dumble has the biggest man boobs I have ever seen.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

*You haven't heard great guitar tone until you've heard this*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h0NAofXeieM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h0NAofXeieM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Of course, it doesn't hurt that he's a great player using great guitars and playing a catchy tune.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here's another video from that dude that is even worse. In this one he even explains how he uses his effects to get that great tone. He pulls out a sheet at one point that is a 'map' on his effects.... over 100 effects.

One of the comments made me lol on one of the clips: "It's like Mr. Rogers but with a guitar" lol.

[YOUTUBE]76nU5Ghq5Wo[/YOUTUBE]

Check out what he plays at 8:32 of this one:

[YOUTUBE]Ce0P1RihXuA[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe these clips are all a really elaborate joke? I am completely fascinated that there are 11 of these clips, most of them being around 10 minutes long lol.


Last but not least, if there is a hell, this would be the soundtrack that plays there 24/7. Make sure to get to the part where the whole band plays:

[YOUTUBE]MbmZCLoXO9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

torndownunit;271
One of the comments made me lol on one of the clips: "It's like Mr. Rogers but with a guitar" lol.
[/QUOTE said:


> not in my 'hood


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Henry Kaiser SUCKS, is what these videos tell me. I thought the same thing as well, some kind of elaborate joke, but if you go to his website you'll see the clips are from a VHS released in 1990. Maybe a case of "the Emporer's new clothes"? This guy sucks and no one had the heart to tell him? 8:32 is a good example of that, there is NO WAY anyone could think that sounds good, Kaiser included, but maybe he's seriously deluded. "I'm an edgy mother****er! I play weird & cool stuff!"

Plus, who wears PURPLE JOGGING PANTS in their "instructional" video? (haha, instructional as in how NOT to play the guitar) Thanks for dressing up Henry.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

There are lots of "bad" music bands around. Some I actually, honestly, do enjoy. Happy Flowers, described as two temperamental men abusing kitchen appliances and calling it music for one, giving great songs such as _Old McDonald_ and _Mom I Saw My Face on a Milk Carton_ and _Why Wont I Bleed_?








[video=youtube;9rzzyaYraxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rzzyaYraxg[/video]

[video=youtube;APQYrjfAQQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APQYrjfAQQQ[/video]

[video=youtube;bKPZEBMul00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKPZEBMul00[/video]

I just don't know how to explain the difference in the aural trauma that that other nut job and Happy Flowers each present  and why one makes me cringe and my teeth hurt and the other tends to get me laughing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Scott Lerner, Dumble and Axe-Fx owner, has been working hard at replicating his Dumble sound in the Axe-Fx. You too can own a Dumble for far less now. 

Here's Scott demo'ing his patch: http://www.scottlernermusic.com/axe/BubblyOneFXre.mp3

Can't say I know what a "Dumble" sounds like. They all sound different to me. But that's an alright tone for fusion.


----------

